# Kicked out, told to come back, then kicked out again!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

This IMO is ridiculous. The store kicked them out because the little girl had a service dog. THEN they were given a $25 gift card, received an apology from higher up and told they would be welcome back at the store. When they went back, they were kicked out again! I sincerely hope things change and the person in charge at that store gets in severe trouble. I wouldnt blame the family for never going back to the store though. 

Edmonton store bars girl's service dog twice - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It will be intereing to find out why the store seems to have aproblem with thier parent company policy. Sounds like a manager needs a new job.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

> "He's very grounding and he gives her opportunity to participate in community and school and home in a way that would otherwise be challenging for her," she said.
> 
> Without Levi, Emily could get lost or leave the store with a stranger, she said.
> 
> "It's really the difference of life and death."


 If it was that bad, why entrust that role to such a small dog? I know, small dogs have their strengths as well BUT wouldn't it be wiser to get a large breed dog for protection as well as guidance? Because from the mother's statements, it sounds like she's not around her daughter all the time or doesn't feel the need to pay close attention.

Anyways, companies need to realize that service dogs are Service Dogs. Every company has to allow the dog to do it's duty unless it's hazardous to the dog.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

GSDkid said:


> If it was that bad, why entrust that role to such a small dog? I know, small dogs have their strengths as well BUT wouldn't it be wiser to get a large breed dog for protection as well as guidance? Because from the mother's statements, it sounds like she's not around her daughter all the time or doesn't feel the need to pay close attention.
> 
> Anyways, companies need to realize that service dogs are Service Dogs. Every company has to allow the dog to do it's duty unless it's hazardous to the dog.


I may have missed something but that seems to be a fairly large dog...Maybe a labradoodle or an italian spinone? Both fairly good sized dogs.

I hope the store educates their employees this time. The first time it happened, not ok but perhaps an honest mistake. For it to happen a second time is unacceptable.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Never mind, I just read something else that said it was a small dog, but that same place that said that showed a video of the dog walking with the girl and it looks large to me. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/26/emily-ainsworth-turned-away-from-store_n_1033318.html

1:08 is where it briefly shows the dog and girl walking.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> Without Levi, Emily could get lost or leave the store with a stranger, she said.
> 
> If it was that bad, why entrust that role to such a small dog? I know, small dogs have their strengths as well BUT wouldn't it be wiser to get a large breed dog for protection as well as guidance?


I was under the impression that protective functions were considered unacceptable for service dogs. I think the dog is to alert the girl rather than to ward off strangers.

Based on what I know about autism I would assume the dog would guide the girl away from strangers so she would know that they are not her family.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kiwilrdg said:


> I was under the impression that protective functions were considered unacceptable for service dogs. I think the dog is to alert the girl rather than to ward off strangers.
> 
> Based on what I know about autism I would assume the dog would guide the girl away from strangers so she would know that they are not her family.


 
this is my impression as well. 

As for the size of the dog, she's a little girl. Would you really expect her to be able to physically handle a large breed dog, no matter how well trained the dog is? We all know our dogs can behave like angels with training and but there is always that possibility that even the best trained dog can have a "SQUIRREL!!!!" moment. Her being a little girl, I wouldnt expect her to handle a larger dog. To me the dog looks to be a medium sized dog. I'll have to go back and look again but he looks to me to be about the size of a border collie.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> It will be intereing to find out why the store seems to have aproblem with thier parent company policy. Sounds like a manager needs a new job.


 
agree with you there!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Never mind, I just read something else that said it was a small dog, but that same place that said that showed a video of the dog walking with the girl and it looks large to me.
> 
> Emily Ainsworth, 9-Year-Old Girl With Autism, And Service Dog Denied Store Entrance Twice
> 
> 1:08 is where it briefly shows the dog and girl walking.


You're right! I only looked at the main photo from the original referenced article and it looked like a smaller breed but the video definitely shows a decent sized dog.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

If its life or death it shouldn't be entrusted to a dog period...


----------

